
Google Cloud credits gave us Covid relief - blunderkid
https://startup.google.com/tools/coronavirus-resources-for-startups/
======
blunderkid
This was amazing on Google's part. We are a small company with a teeny-weeny
seed round, struggling to take off and Google's credits literally extended our
runway and saved the team a lot of anxiety in the next 12 months. Just wanted
to share with HN, not least because this is what I had criticized Google for
in the past right here.

